# Lake Hudson in Granville?



## ShorePup (Apr 4, 2008)

I was talking to a woman at work this morning who said there was a Lake Hudson (or maybe Hudson Lake) near Granville. Does anyone know anything about this lake? Is it possibly a lake surrounded by public property or memebership community that I would not have heard of it or find anything from ODNR? Or is part of a wildlife area? Of course, if it is fishable to the common angler, suggestions would be welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

shorepup,lake hudson is a private recreational facilty that sales memberships for families during the summer months.I believe they allow both camping and swimming.I don't know anything about fishing if it's even permitted.I know it's open for membership to anyone.It's not large by any means and actually looks like an old abandoned gravel pit area.


----------



## ShorePup (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks puterdude! I had a feeling it was private or protected. I was told it's an old quarry But curiosity got the best of me...


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I drove thru it last yr if you have little ones it looks like it would be a blast i think there was a day rate. They allowed us to druve thru looked very friendly with slides and stationary rafts and such


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to go there occasionally in high school, but not for fishing. You were allowed to fish but you have to pay to get in. It's more for swimming or using a pedal boat. There is actually a ski ramp there too. But no public boat access. I'm sure you could catch the usual bass, catfish, bluegill. If you live that way try TJ Evans in Newark. I caught plenty of catfish there at night. There are four separate ponds with catfish carp saugeye bluegill bass and I think occasionally they put some trout in. The saugeye I'm sure are few, and no boats


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Years ago my buddy and I used to fish Hudson in his 17 foot Tracker every once in a while. We were not members, and at that time you paid a fee of around $5 to get in. There was a sandbar type ramp you could launch your boat off of. One side had a beach, etc. and there was some ski activity, but the other side is (was) undeveloped and was absolutely loaded. It was not unusual to catch 50 bass a day in that lake at that time. 

Not sure what the deal is now with it, but if you could get on it I would definitely give it a shot!


----------

